# Banjo's Backpack v1.0.1 - Banjo-Kazooie N64 Level Editor



## chaoszerobillion (Nov 18, 2013)

A few months back Skill, administrator of Rare game hacking site rarewarecentral.com, released a copy of Banjo's Backpack. It is a tool aimed at editing the N64 version of the original Banjo Kazooie. It is still not that common to see editors for N64 games and even 3d games in general so this is quite the tool.
You would do well to consult the the general FAQ and The getting started guide.

It seems to favour the v1.0 NTSC Big endian (no intro and co favour byteswapped these days) version of the game so you may need a copy of tool64_v1.11 to get it in order. Those looking at the European side of things might find PacoChan's editor worth looking at though it is aimed at text instead.

Filetrip download
Source


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 18, 2013)

Maybe we can finally have a banjo threeie, just a fanmade one.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 18, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> Maybe we can finally have a banjo threeie, just a fanmade one.


as long as the current rare have nothing to do with it


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Interesting. Does it work on the XBLA versions and if not are there any intentions to head there?


----------



## XiTaU (Nov 18, 2013)

wonder if this will work on a flashcart if so this will be very cool wish the sm64 editor worked on real hardware.


----------



## Celice (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice to see more progress on this editor! I remember when progress first began years back on it--cool to see it so functional now 



FAST6191 said:


> Interesting. Does it work on the XBLA versions and if not are there any intentions to head there?


Is there a way to even run an XBLA game via homebrew or exploits or whatever? (if so, checking out the Perfect Dark remake with its ROM editor could be cool too!)


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah JTAG or RGH or any of that family will run unsigned XBLA.... The main container stuff (STFS though it tends to be called by the header value of LIVE here http://www.free60.org/STFS , see le fluffie and other such tools) has been documented before, has some very nice tools to handle it and the formats contained are generally a mix of basic low level stuff and things you expect to see the nice of side of fancy database. Most people are more concerned with extracting assets ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/a-bit-of-doom-2-xbla-hacking.229989/ ), injecting known assets (a PC game gets an XBLA port or the reverse...) rather than straight up mods but there have been a few do mods.


----------



## Philip3ds (Jul 29, 2015)

I can't find a banjo kazooie rom that works with this editor.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 29, 2015)

When I made the image in the OP I also had a hard time getting something that worked. Though I just used one of the N64 ROM conversion tools and got it all sorted in the end, I can not remember which one but tool64 looks like a good start there.


----------



## Philip3ds (Jul 29, 2015)

I tried using tool64 with an ntsc rom and when it got conveted to .v64, I opened it with Banjo's Backpack and got this error: Please open a Banjo Kazooie V1.0 rom.


----------

